# Need help with DirecTV screwing me regarding Lifetime Service



## scotty321 (Dec 11, 2000)

Hello everybody,

I can honestly say that DirecTV is an example of some of the worst customer service I have ever received in my life. I am literally one snap of my fingers away from forever canceling my DirecTV account and never doing business with them ever again for the rest of my life.

_(This is not the thread for me to go into the full story of my 9-month battle with DirecTV in 2006 to get my credit card credited for them double-charging my credit card for 3 months in a row. In a nutshell, I disputed it with the credit card company after unsuccessful resolution with DirecTV, and then DirecTV would TRIPLE CHARGE me in the following months. DirecTV actually would HANG UP ON ME every time when I called them to try to get the issue resolved... I didn't even raise my voice to them, but they would simply hang up on me. Finally after 9 months, I got my money back by filing a complaint with the Better Business Bureau.)_

So now here we are in February 2008, and DirecTV is up to their old tricks again... trying to screw over their customers and still providing unhelpful customer service representatives.

I have had Lifetime Service for the last several years now on my DirecTiVo box. Because it is lifetime service, I have not been paying a monthly charge for it. It has been a $0.00 charge every month on my bill for several years. Then all of a sudden, 2 weeks ago, my DirecTiVo gave me an error message saying that my DVR service is not activated and I should call customer service. (This is the same exact DirecTiVo box -- I do not have a new box.) I called customer service and they said that they didn't see any TiVo service at all on my bill, and they were unfamiliar with lifetime service. I explained lifetime service to them, and the guy did something that caused my TiVo to start working again once I restarted the box. He told me that he would forward my issue to the billing department to get them to add lifetime service back on my account again.

Then, 2 days later, the SAME PROBLEM ALL OVER AGAIN... I tried using my DirecTiVo, and I got an error message #81 on my screen: Your DVR Service is not Activated. Please call customer service. I called customer service again, and just like in the movie "Groundhog Day", it was a complete repeat of my earlier phone call with DirecTV: The guy had never heard of lifetime service before, he did something on his end & had me restart my DirecTV, the TiVo started working again, and he told me he would forward my issue to the billing department to get them to add lifetime service back on my account again.

I told him that this was the EXACT SAME STORY that I just received a few days ago, and that I needed to talk to a supervisor about this. So what does he do? CLICK. HUNG UP THE PHONE.

FOLKS, DIRECTV IS OBVIOUSLY TRAINED TO HANG UP ON THEIR CUSTOMERS!!!

From my continuous tortured relationship with DirecTV, I know exactly how this is going to play out -- 2 days from now, my TiVo is going to stop working yet AGAIN and I'm going to go through the same process again.

I am on my absolutely LAST STRAW WITH THIS NIGHTMARE OF A HORRIBLE EXCUSE FOR A COMPANY. I am literally MOMENTS AWAY from just switching over to cable service instead. So, with my last remaining straw for DirecTV, does anybody know how to resolve this issue with DirecTV, or does anybody have the magic phone number to call or the magic supervisor to talk to at DirecTV who can help me resolve this issue?

If anybody can shed any helpful tips on this issue, I would be very grateful!

Thank you very much! 

And I highly recommend that everybody STEER CLEAR of DirecTV if you are thinking of signing up with them.

Sincerely,
Scott


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You'll want to escalate this issue to the CSR's supervisor. Very very few customers with lifetime subscriptions are around anymore, so the vast majority of CSR's are clueless about this situation. Just be patient and firm. You have a lifetime subscription and they should be able to honor that. At least they're not telling you that they no longer honor lifetime subscriptions.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

See http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P400042

Tell the CSR to read section 7 paragraph 3:


> If you paid a "lifetime service fee," you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

That suck. 

Next time, record phone call.

Time after that, dial phone, playback phone call.

If that not work, violence solve everything.


----------



## fadein34 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had that message pop up before a few times... never twice in two days that I can recall but I've never called customer service. I just restart my receiver and then it is fine. Sounds like that's what you ended up doing and it starting working so I'm not so sure they did anything "magical".

Aside from that I'm about ready to bail after 10+ years. My problem has been my receiver's restarting on their own! Last night in an hour period I had two units restart almost 20 times combined! Totally different issue I know, but it sucks just the same.

If it wasn't for the NFL I would have already bounced!

Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> That suck.
> 
> Next time, record phone call.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## scotty321 (Dec 11, 2000)

Thank you so much, everybody, for your thoughtful replies. 

I called back DirecTV tonight, went straight to the billing department, and insisted on speaking with a supervisor. They kept telling me that there were no supervisors available, and I kept telling them that I am a paying customer and as a paying customer I would like to speak to a supervisor. They put me on hold for 45 minutes(!!) and when they finally came back on the phone, they still said that no supervisors were available. But instead, they forwarded me to the "TiVo Department" (their term). 

I talked to a very helpful person named Nathan who took one look at my account and said "A-ha!" According to Nathan, somebody at DirecTV had changed my account to make my receiver "lifetime ineligible", even though this is the same receiver I've been using for the last several years. So he made my receiver "lifetime eligible" again and reactivated my lifetime service again. Of course, I won't know for sure if this change "sticks" until I see my next bill... and until I see if my TiVo is still working a few days from now.

But I'm crossing my fingers for now. 

Thanks again to everybody!  I'll keep you guys posted if things go south again.

Sincerely,
Scott


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You have obvioulsy been flagged as a PITA customer on DTV's computers. So why don't you do what they want you to do and quit? (tongue planted firmly in cheek)


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

bengalfreak said:


> You have obvioulsy been flagged as a PITA customer on DTV's computers. So why don't you do what they want you to do and quit? (tongue planted firmly in cheek)


1- What is a PITA customer?
2- If you had a lifetime membership going, wouldn't you do everything necessary to keep it? I would.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

mp11 said:


> 1- What is a PITA customer?
> 2- If you had a lifetime membership going, wouldn't you do everything necessary to keep it? I would.


BF was joking, but to inform you...

1. PITA - Pain In The A$$
2. Of course!


----------



## Dobey (Nov 7, 2005)

Had the same issue with the DVR service not being activated several months ago.... Called and resolved on the phone rather quickly. However when I next reviewed my Directv bill online (two months later), I saw that my lifetime was no longer in effect and I was being billed the monthly DVR fee. Called and explained the situation to the first line CSR... the Lifetime needed to be reinstated. She place me on hold for 20 mins and came back and stated she would need to transfer me to the "department that made the change". Once transferred, explained the situataion.... again... and was told that "since I had upgraded to the Directv HD dvr the lifetime was no longer valid since it is not a Tivo". Huh? Explained that I still had 3 other actual Directivos on the account so I didn't think that was the situation. He place me on hold for 30 mins, and came back and actually apologized for giving the wrong info. He found a supervisor that explained that the lifetime should remain on the account, and was able to credit the two erroneously charged monthly DVR fees. The last bill correctly reflected the lifetime again.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Even if you change from TiVo to the DirecTV DVR you will retain lifetime service. See the service agreement section I posted above (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5951755#post5951755).


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

Here is my note I sent to Directv this morning after I was told repeatedly that my lifetime sub was over, done, caput, history, no way, tough crap, go ahead and quit. 

Sorry for the length, I was a little steamed..... 
_________________________________________________________________
Dear Directv, 
I had a very poor experience this morning talking to Directv CSR's for hours concerning my billing. I paid $200 for lifetime dvr service a few years ago. Now, supposedly because I have a new HD-DVR installed, I am being billed $5.99 monthly for DVR service for which I have a lifetime subscription. I talked to no less than 4 CSR's and 2 supervisors, all of whom told me that my lifetime ended with TIVO. I told them repeatedly that it was DVR service, not specific to TIVO. One supervisor in particular, Danny LC079 in billing, told me rudely that I had no recourse if I wanted to quit Directv. Then after further failing to get results from retention. I searched Directv's customer agreement and found this... please read paragraph 3.

"7. DIRECTV ® DVR SERVICE 

DIRECTV DVR Service is a separately sold service, at our rates in effect at the time, available to customers with DVR-enabled Receiving Equipment. DIRECTV DVR Service gives you the ability to see and record televised programs ("Third Party Content"). You understand that DIRECTV does not guarantee the access to or recording of any particular program, or the length of time any particular recorded program may remain available for your viewing. You also understand that Third Party Content is the copyrighted material of the third party that supplies it, is protected by copyright and other applicable laws, and may not be reproduced, published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed without the written permission of the third party that supplied it, except to the extent allowed under the "fair use" provisions of the U.S. copyright laws or comparable provisions of foreign laws. You agree that DIRECTV will have no liability to you, or anyone else who uses your DIRECTV DVR Service, with regard to any Third Party Content. DIRECTV may, at its discretion, from time to time change, add or remove features of the DIRECTV DVR Service, or change the service fee for DIRECTV DVR Service. 

We generally use local telephone calls to provide the DIRECTV DVR Service. You are responsible for such telephone charges and acknowledge and agree that you shall be solely responsible for all disputes with any telephone company related to the same. 

If you paid a "lifetime service fee," you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service."

It is obvious that Directv is using tactics that are less than honorable. They expected me to relinquish my lifetime subscription based on their say-so. How can so many people, including their supervisors be so clueless? I think they are taught/told to be deceptive and plead ignorance upon being shown the above quoted agreement. 

How many lifetime sub customers are being erroneously billed for DVR service?

I say "shame on Directv." Even though I "won" this battle, I am considering going elsewhere because this left me feeling very bitter to a service that has generally treated me fairly well in the past.

Sincerely,
Terry Hxxxxx
________________________________________________________________
I already received a reply to my letter. Basically says they are profusely sorry and gave me the retention number with a pin so they can "make me some offers"! Pin is good for 5 days, so I imagine they will offer some perks. Directv is usually a pretty decent company, but when they get screwed up, it's usually ill informed CSR's. In my case, it was unanimous that my lifetime sub was over until I pointed out section 7 paragraph 3 in my last conversation with a CSR. Their entire case rested on the fact that Tivo is no longer in the picture and when they saw their own rules made no mention of Tivo in the lifetime sub, they had no case. Suddenly, it was as if they got caught and immediately became apologetic and remorseful. Bunch of crap, but hey, cable is no doubt worse.... what ya gonna do?


----------



## scotty321 (Dec 11, 2000)

Hey folks,

Thanks for all the responses -- I can't believe that so many people are going through similar horror stories with DirecTV! 

I wanted to give you guys the update -- I finally canceled my DirecTV service today. Even though I had lifetime service, it just wasn't worth it to deal with their complete & utter incompetence on a regular basis. 

THAT'S BECAUSE, YET AGAIN, a few days later, my TiVo stopped working with the EXACT SAME ERROR MESSAGE ALL OVER AGAIN. Couldn't get a supervisor on the phone at DirecTV, and went through the exact same thing that I went through twice already, all over again.

Then, to make matters even worse, another unrelated problem cropped up. My satellite dish apparently became unaligned (so I had no TV channels at all, because the satellite signal strength was close to 0&#37 and I had to schedule a repairman to come out and reposition it. DirecTV couldn't schedule anybody out for 5 DAYS! I live in Los Angeles, not some small town in the middle of nowhere. 5 DAYS WITH NO TV, because that's the earliest they could schedule someone. Then, on the day of the appointment, nobody showed!! And DirecTV apparently had "no record" of the ticket. So I had to reschedule and wait ANOTHER 3 DAYS FOR ANOTHER APPOINTMENT. So now we're going on 8 days. That's right... 8 days since I called to tell them about my problem. 

On the day of the appointment, I waited at home during the 4 hour window they gave me, and the guy still came late. Once the DirecTV guy got on my roof to look at my dish, apparently someone had "hijacked" my dish or something -- there were extra cables coming out of my DirecTV dish and into someone else's DishTV dish! No idea what that's all about or how that would work or what they were doing. But the DirecTV guy said he wasn't allowed to unscrew those cables. And he found some other weird wiring issues as well, so he said he had to re-run cables from scratch all over again and that would take a few hours. I told him I had to run out for an errand and I would be right back, and he said that he COULD NOT WORK ON MY DISH while I was not home. I told him that I had waited 5 hours for him to show up, and now he can't continue to work while I run out real quickly? He said "no", and told me that I would have to RESCHEDULE MY APPOINTMENT yet again! When? For 2 DAYS LATER. (Oh, by the way, as he was telling me that I would need to reschedule, ANOTHER DirecTV repairman showed up thinking that nobody had been dispatched to my house yet. You just can't make this comedy up.)

That was it. The last straw. I told him forget it b/c I would be canceling my service later that day. So what does he do? He jumped in his truck and LEFT MY DISH HANGING OFF THE SIDE OF MY BUILDING. Didn't remove the dish, didn't put it back where it was... just left it HANGING OFF THE SIDE OF MY BUILDING. I didn't notice this until after I canceled my service, and now I have to try to get them back out again to fix this problem.

When all is said & done, this is just television that we're talking about here, and no television is worth all of the wasted hours, the wasted days, and the extreme amount of stress & disrespect that DirecTV dishes out to their clients on a regular basis. I NEVER had this sort of incompetence from cable television. And since DirecTV severed their relationship with TiVo anyways, there's REALLY no reason to continue doing business with DirecTV... except to try to salvage a lifetime subscription, like in my case. But even salvaging a lifetime subscription isn't worth the hell of dealing with this horrible company. 

Everyone, STAY AWAY from DirecTV at all costs. Cable is definitely not worse than DirecTV... cable is INFINITELY better. Even though the cable company has its own share of problems, my problems with cable were NEVER on the magnitude of the disorganization & lunacy to come out of DirecTV.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Scott,

Sorry to hear that you've had such a crappy experience trying to get DirecTV to honor your lifetime service.

I know that some people reported here a couple of years ago that lifetime disappeared when they made changes to their account or programming (add receiver, cancel HBO, etc.).

See:

 Those with Lifetime service...beware!
Lost 'tivo lifetime' because of activating an R10?

I have lifetime for my DSR6000 and haven't made any changes, so hopefully that is one way for people to hold on to their lifetime.

What would really help is if TiVo could provide us with a "code word" to give to the DirecTV CSR to explain this situation like they do with the grandfathered standalone lifetime service transfer (see here):



TiVoStephen said:


> *Grandfather transfer*: The one-time "Grandfather transfer" (for people who purchased Product Lifetime on or before January 21, 2000 [as in, more than six years ago], and who have not already used their one-time transfer) is still allowed and will also be honored for future hardware releases from TiVo, such as the Series3. If you have any trouble when you call, please mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

As above, I got an error in late May stating that my DVR service was not activated. Assuming it was a problem on their end I called their tech support. The operator was nice and courteous and clicked a few buttons and said try it now. "No." Clicked a few more buttons and said try it now "Nope" then suggested I reboot the box. Bingo.
One month later I get a bill and the BOZOS have added HD Channels to my account (which I NEVER had) and I'm now being charged a DVR fee because lifetime has been removed.

So I call up customer support and get another nice rep who removes the HD channels (after telling me that my box won't be fully functional without them) and offers me $5 off DVR service for 3 months (for a $6.75 bill after tax) and then transfers me to a higher up.

The higher up doesn't even know what a Tivo is and transfers me up another supervisor who, after being put on hold several times finally informs me that the her supervisor has been given the proper information and the lifetime will be restored within 72 hours.

4 days later I still don't have lifetime service.

So I call back and go through tier 1 and tier 2 immediately and get to another rep who puts me on hold several times and then apologizes and says that she's personally handed the information to her supervisor and that the change will take effect in 48 hours and they'll call me when they've done it.

3 days later and I still don't have lifetime service.

So I call back AGAIN and am told by the tier 1 person that I should have lifetime service and she'll notify her supervisor. I explain, nicely, No I don't want to wait for the supervisor I want to talk to him directly. After some hemming and hawwing I get transferred to the supervisor who says, Yes I should have lifetime service and they're going to switch it right away... 5 minutes on hold later I'm told that the switch will take place but they're going to leave the charge on there until the lifetime service tag appears (so I don't inadvertently lose my DVR service), but I won't be charged for it. I have them put a note in the record about that and now we play the waiting game again...

Its amazing that some clueless tech can destroy 10+ years of lifetime service with one keystroke while adding service I didn't ask for, but nobody can seem to restore that little lifetime service flag unless I jump through 15 gazillion hoops all the while telling me that I asked for this service change.

If it weren't for TIVO I'd be back on comcast in a heartbeat now. I already pay for the full Premiere package.. it's not like I'm a penny pinching customer... But I like being kissed when I'm being SCREWED!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

the_Skywise said:


> ..
> If it weren't for TIVO I'd be back on comcast in a heartbeat now. I already pay for the full Premiere package.. it's not like I'm a penny pinching customer... But I like being kissed when I'm being SCREWED!!!


I'm back on Comcast from D* precisely because of TiVo. I have a TiVo with HD that works with all of the TiVo features and ....even though I thought I'd have to get a Valium prescription before I called, the Comcast reps are actually decent now. It's a miracle.

As for DirecTV. When I canceled because I was sick of seeing that I'd only have to pay $30 a month for all of 6 HD channels, they said I had a commitment and hit me with a early termination fee. I have no commitment. I own my equipment so I have nothing to commit for. The only thing I did in the meantime was have them fix my bill so it stopped saying I was leasing my owned DTiVo. I guess that "service" committed me.

Ironically, mere hours after I canceled telling them they never contacted me I get the recorded message that I need to accept the new Rupert box equipment for free to "continue to enjoy HD." You know. Free. With a 2 year commitment. 

D* are scum. Run away and get an HD TiVo.

For a touch point, Comcast ran and buried a whole new coax feed for me. My commitment? None.


----------

